
Rod Liddle: Brexit, BBC Bias and the Liberal Elite - DyslexicAtheist
https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=zzJh3py3fJE
======
DyslexicAtheist
an extremely interesting perspective of a leave voter. I don't endorse 100% of
his views and he seems quiet bitter (going on about hipsters and people with
goatees) but it seems that ignoring these remarks there are a huge amount of
points which he actually shares with many _remainers_. I think all he brings
up is something that is worth having a public discussion about between
liberals & conservatives (instead of the hyperbole that has dominated news
since the referendum)

